# Spindle Center Bushing - Torno



## Reyes G.

Hola, me llego un traducción sobre tornos para ser más específico características de algunos de ellos. El problema de traducción con el que me encontré fue en esta parte:

*Spindle Center Bushing* - que la traduje como: *Buje para contrapunto
*
Busqué imágenes para identificar que parte del torno era un *Spindle Center* y me encontre con varios nombres, algunos decían centros, puntos, puntas, punto giratorio, punto fijo, contrapunto, contrapunta, centros vivos, etc. Opté por contrapunto por que fue lo que me recomendó una persona que trabaja con tornos, pero no estoy del todo seguro en que esa traducción esté correcta.

También en el caso de *Bushing *busqué posibles traducciones que fueron, cojinete, buje, bloque. Me decidí por buje por una definición que encontré aquí.

Buje m. Pieza metálica que se coloca en ciertas piezas de maquinarias y ruedas de carruajes para protegerlas del roce interior del eje.

Espero que me puedan ayudar a corroborar si mi propuesta de traducción es buena o es incorrecta. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## rodelu2

El spindle es el eje que sujeta el plato en el cual se afirma la pieza sobre la que se trabaja, y gira en el cabezal del torno.
Hay bujes en el husillo, pero estan en los extremos, nunca en el centro.
El original parece no tener nada que ver con el/la contrapunto/a.
Dos preguntas:
Tenes una figura de la pieza en cuestion?
Proviene el original de un angloparlante nativo o viene del lejano oriente?


----------



## Reyes G.

rodelu2 said:


> El spindle es el eje que sujeta el plato en el cual se afirma la pieza sobre la que se trabaja, y gira en el cabezal del torno.
> Hay bujes en el husillo, pero estan en los extremos, nunca en el centro.
> El original parece no tener nada que ver con el/la contrapunto/a.
> Dos preguntas:
> Tenes una figura de la pieza en cuestion?
> Proviene el original de un angloparlante nativo o viene del lejano oriente?



Estas son algunas de las imágenes que he encontrado buscando Spindle Center




He buscado en páginas de distribuidores de tornos y accesorios, y esas partes que muestran las imágenes las ponen como puntos fijos, puntos giratorios, centro fijo, centro giratorio y en algunas ocasiones como contrapunta o contrapunto, hasta llegue a ver por ahí que decía hasta centro vivo. De nuevo gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think it might be talking about a centering bushing for the spindle.
Check this discussion


----------



## rodelu2

Reyes G. said:


> Estas son algunas de las imágenes que he encontrado buscando Spindle Center
> 
> View attachment 10126View attachment 10127
> 
> He buscado en páginas de distribuidores de tornos y accesorios, y esas partes que muestran las imágenes las ponen como puntos fijos, puntos giratorios, centro fijo, centro giratorio y en algunas ocasiones como contrapunta o contrapunto, hasta llegue a ver por ahí que decía hasta centro vivo. De nuevo gracias por la ayuda.



No es el resultado de una busqueda lo que hace falta, sino una imagen de la pieza original motivo de tu post.
Sigue pendiente la pregunta sobre el idioma del autor del original.


----------



## Reyes G.

rodelu2 said:


> No es el resultado de una busqueda lo que hace falta, sino una imagen de la pieza original motivo de tu post.
> Sigue pendiente la pregunta sobre el idioma del autor del original.



La persona que me dio el documento es angloparlante (distribuidor de tornos en Estados Unidos). El problema que tengo es que el documento sólo muestra imágenes de los tornos en su totalidad, no las partes partes que lo conforman.

Recién buscando más información en internet me encontre con una página que vende accesorios para torno y las imágenes que mas me llamaron la atención fueron éstas:


En la cual aparece la siguiente leyend: The smaller centers are for the tailstock and the larger center is for the lathe spindle. Como comenté antes, en algunas páginas de accesorios para tornos, llaman a esas partes desde centros, puntos, puntas, contrapuntos, contrapuntas, etc. Sin embargo, no estoy seguro de si este correcta esa traducción, puesto que la gran mayoría de esas páginas en inglés que habían sido traducidas al español.

Tambien está imagen donde muestra el "Center" insertado en el eje/Spindle



Entonces tal vez Spindle Center podría ser: Centro para/del eje o Centro para huso/husillo. Aunque lo anterior me parece demasiado literal. Bueno eso es todo por mi parte, agradezco los comentarios que han dejado.


----------



## rodelu2

*"Adaptador para montar punto en el husillo". *Es muy inusual llamarlo "bushing", habitualmente se le llama "sleeve"*.*


----------



## Reyes G.

rodelu2 said:


> *"Adaptador para montar punto en el husillo". *Es muy inusual llamarlo "bushing", habitualmente se le llama "sleeve"*.*



Muchas gracias rodelu2, me aclaraste mucho la duda que tenía. Una molestia más, entonces a un "Center" se le llama "Punto"? Denuevo, muchas gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Reyes G. said:


> Muchas gracias rodelu2, me aclaraste mucho la duda que tenía. Una molestia más, entonces a *un "Center" se le llama "Punto"*? Denuevo, muchas gracias.


"Punto" sin contexto no define nada, tal como "center" a solas no define nada. Cuando se nombra esa pieza se le llama "punto con/de cono Morse".


----------



## Reyes G.

rodelu2 said:


> "Punto" sin contexto no define nada, tal como "center" a solas no define nada. Cuando se nombra esa pieza se le llama "punto con/de cono Morse".



Oh ya veo, ahora todo me quedo muchísimo más claro. Gracias rodelu2.


----------

